# Electric hookup



## Jackeen38 (Oct 5, 2016)

As there was only 6amps supply at the campsite, it was suggested to me to use 2 feeds. But I have only one inlet socket to the 'van & I wondered if it was possible to purchase a "Y" extension & what effect, if any, it would have on the supply.
Jackeen38


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If the supplies were both from the same phase, then possibly nothing, unless there was an error in wiring on one outlet, in which case there would be a suitably sized bang as it blew the outlet MCB's out.

If the supplies were from different phases, then big bang time, possibly a fire.

Not a good thing to do at the best of times, why isn't 6A sufficient?

Peter


----------



## Jackeen38 (Oct 5, 2016)

Just thought with all appliances on, I would be exceeding 6amps. Neighbouring camper appears to be using 2 sockets into one hookup. Not on speaking terms as he objected to the buzz from my satellite detector whilst tuning in the tv.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Objected to the buzz? Good grief! It only takes a minute or two and it is not loud!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Invite barryd to join you, that would sort him out.>> Have you looked to see if he has a kitchen tent/annex which needs a elec supply or similar, as the second cable could be going out rather than 2 going in.That is why most of us use a y connector


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's an incredibly stupid and dangerous thing to do, especially on continental sites where polarity is "optional".
You'd be inviting eviction if the campsite owner noticed and a big bang if you're unfortunate enough to cross polarity or phases.
I'd tell the site owner what your neighbour is up to, that'll stop him whinging. :wink2:


----------



## Jackeen38 (Oct 5, 2016)

No, he did'nt have a seperate kitchen etc. He has gone now so I wish I'd taken a photo. With two plugs connected to the supply on a "Y" & then connected to the single hookup for the 'van, if you can picture it, my question is (1) am I getting 6 or 12 amps & (2) 230 v or 460v? Thanks for your patience & understanding.
Jackeen38


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

If a campsite supplies 6A that's what you pay for!

I have stayed at sites abroad where you can pay more for higher amperage but it can be very expensive. I've also stayed at sites which only provide 3 or 4 amps, enough for battery charging and lighting. 

What appliances do you have that need more than 1500W?

Steve


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

homenaway said:


> What appliances do you have that need more than 1500W?


The Alde system on our van defaults to 2kW but I can set it at 3kW or 1kW if I want. If you then add in a 750w / 1500w hairdryer, toaster, electric kettle (900w), microwave, TV, portable appliances being re-charged we can consume vast amounts! Fortunately we usually manage to avoid doing it all at once.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We manage without all that, the microwave is used very occasionally, the rest is all gas, 4-ring cooker, oven, fridge, warm air heater and water heater.

We do have an 800W immersion in the water heater but like the microwave it rarely gets used.

We have a 500W inverter, but most of the electronics stuff run from 12V.

28 litres of refillable gas on both the trailers.

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Jackeen38 said:


> No, he did'nt have a seperate kitchen etc. He has gone now so I wish I'd taken a photo. With two plugs connected to the supply on a "Y" & then connected to the single hookup for the 'van, if you can picture it, my question is (1) am I getting 6 or 12 amps & (2) 230 v or 460v? Thanks for your patience & understanding.
> Jackeen38


6amps stays as 6 amps and 230volts stays as 230volts:wink2:

PS. Picture an extension lead into which you can plug 4 different items....the output, amps and volts, is the same to each item.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I can understand the op wondering especially if he has all those appliances that just could get used and maybe overload. He might even have experienced this on other sites.
And yes as has been said the possibility of causing a blow out or even a fire is always there if you don't know the supply set up.
In a perfect world with all correct polarity and no two different phase outlets within 50m. of each other then no problem but this can't be guaranteed. 

Your neighbour has presumably 'got away with it' before and until it all blows up will continue to do so. And yes in theory he will be allowed to draw up to 12 amps again depending on the site trips.

Good luck.
Ray.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Surely if the two leads go from the EHU post and then join up again then the supply will still only be 6 amp. Because it will also still be fused at 6 Amp. If one of the leads was adapted to go to a normal uk style socket, ie an extension lead then the MH supply would be 6 amp and another 6 amp available on the extension lead.

I agree with other posters, why bother?

Regards

p-c


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> The Alde system on our van defaults to 2kW but I can set it at 3kW or 1kW if I want. If you then add in a 750w / 1500w *hairdryer, toaster, electric kettle (900w), microwave, TV,* portable appliances being re-charged we can consume vast amounts! Fortunately we usually manage to avoid doing it all at once.


We do not have any of those - we use refillable gas like Peter(above)

We still consider ours a Motor*home* not a camper. Those items are what people use on '*camp*sites' - I hear.:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> Surely if the two leads go from the EHU post and then join up again then the supply will still only be 6 amp. Because it will also still be fused at 6 Amp. If one of the leads was adapted to go to a normal uk style socket, ie an extension lead then the MH supply would be 6 amp and another 6 amp available on the extension lead.
> 
> ...


A lot depends on how the EHU post is wired.

If you run SWA (armoured) cable on a site, it is more economical to run 3-phase rather than single phase cabling.

If the EHU points number more than a few per post, then spreading the load over the three phases is done to avoid unbalancing the site supply transformer.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> Surely if the two leads go from the EHU post and then join up again then the supply will still only be 6 amp. Because it will also still be fused at 6 Amp. If one of the leads was adapted to go to a normal uk style socket, ie an extension lead then the MH supply would be 6 amp and another 6 amp available on the extension lead.
> I agree with other posters, why bother? Regards p-c


OH OK possibly not 12 amps. But you could draw more than the posted 6 amps. I don't know exactly and things like resistance will play a part but I would guess at least 9 or 10 amps would be possible.
Like two 15mm cold water feeds into a 19mm pipe. You will end up with more than one 15mm supply volume.

I would think also Petter the power post would have to have a 415v label on.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can confirm the dangers of messing with phases, we were called to a commercial premises by the fire brigade due to damage on a electrical supply backboard.

Transpired the owner was attaching equipment to abstract electricity illegally, unfortunately for him he crossed phases and eventually lost his hand due to the damage caused by the explosion.

Don't mess with electricity!

Terry


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I doubt if you could buy a splitter that would allow you to have two feeds from a bollard(s) because of the dangers already mentioned. Splitters have one feed from the bollard and 2 supplies for different appliances. Even if it worked you wouldn't get more amps.

When on 6A we use one high demand appliance at a time - the fridge is usually ok to leave on, but not heating and kettle, so we switch of the heating/hot water and plug in the kettle and put the heating/hw on again once the kettle's boiled.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> 6amps stays as 6 amps and 230volts stays as 230volts:wink2:


Wrong.

If there is more than one phase connected to different outlets then 230v rises to 415v RMS (600v+ peak), VERY dangerous indeed.
If you *successfully* connect across 2 outlets on the same phase then the available current would be 12a.
The more likely danger however is from the live feed being on different pins on the two outlets. This means that if you connect across two sockets with a "Y" connector then you have the potential of a full short circuit situation.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When you're involved in this sort of thing every day, it is relatively simple to direct folks as to what to do, but the understanding of 3-phase power and the ramifications of getting it wrong means that most don't go there and don't have the basics to understand it or carry out work on it.

In a factory situation it would be almost criminal to let someone play with this sort of equipment, but in a leisure environment it is so easy to do the wrong thing and end up with serious consequences.

415/440V three-phase is pretty dangerous, but we go beyond that with a 100kW 620V 150A battery charger. Now that is lethal if you get hold of it!










Peter


----------



## Jackeen38 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks guys for taking the time to offer your expertise. I will leave well enough alone & make sure I don't exceed the 6 amp supply, i.e. Kettle OR heating, not at the same time. Thanks again.
Jackeen38.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

. . . And thanks for your positive response!

It would be worrying if we hadn't heard from you!

Steve


----------

